# tandem plus vs legrabox



## gwald (Dec 24, 2012)

I built a couple dozen "tandem plus" kitchen drawers many years agao (3/4" prefinished maple), with the grey metal sides and they were relatively easy to build and install. Now it's time to build a bunch of built-in vanity drawers and I planned on using tandem plus, but the parts seem to be much harder to find, plus I see a couple things that I like about legrabox. I don't build cabinets very often and I'm just curious if it's much of a leap to switch to legrabox for this batch of drawers. Blum recommends a jig for drilling the drawer pieces, but I don't think I'll need that since I'm using plywood. At least I didn't use anything to build the tandembox drawers. It seems like slide mounting would be similar. Grateful for any opinions/suggestions - thx


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

So that looks like a full drawer box system rather than just the slides?


----------



## gwald (Dec 24, 2012)

sanchez said:


> So that looks like a full drawer box system rather than just the slides?


yes, I supply the wood bottoms, sides and backs. The tandembox that I used previously was *not *the undermount, which I think is for when you build your own wood boxes. I find BLUM very confusing to sort out but easy to use once you do one.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, I've used the tandems, and agree, confusing to know where to start, but shockingly easy once you choose your slides. For a hobbyist woodworker, that whole "make it to the system" mindset can be a bit hard to get used to.


----------



## gwald (Dec 24, 2012)

sanchez said:


> Yeah, I've used the tandems, and agree, confusing to know where to start, but shockingly easy once you choose your slides. For a hobbyist woodworker, that whole "make it to the system" mindset can be a bit hard to get used to.


I got through the tandembox plus, so I'm comfortable with that. I just don't know how much of a leap it will be to use legrabox. I don't want to have any bad surprises. I know I need to mill the bottoms, but I had to do that anyway with tandembox plus because it was 3/4". Not a big deal. It looks like legrabox drawers are just as easy to build. If that's true, the only question is if attaching the slides will be about the same. I haven't seen any diy videos for that.


----------

